# 330i in Orient Blue or Steel Gray?



## bmwguynj (Jun 12, 2002)

This decision is eating away at me. I originally wanted Silver, but it seems everyone has that color, so I have narrowed it down to Orient Blue or Steel Gray with the Gray Leather interior.

Any opinions on which color you prefer? I would like to hear them. 

Any photos (not from the BMW website) of either of these colors with the standard sports package 17" Rims?

I saw Technic's beautiful Orient blue 330i and his has the 18" OEM rims.

Thanks again!


----------



## geomax (Dec 22, 2001)

Once you see pics of Alee's car...decision made!


----------



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

For me, it would have to be Steel Gray without a doubt. :thumbup:


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

I think I'd rather have the steel grey with the grey interior. I'd like Orient better with black or sand interior, but grey would still be nice. Orient will be harder to care for than steel but neither is as easy as silver. Mines silver w/grey.


----------



## sechscylinder (Jul 20, 2002)

I am trying to decide between steel gray and silver, and I can't make up my mind. How hard are scratches to see on steel gray vs silver?


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

O-Blue!

Click my sig for pics. :thumbup:


----------



## bmwguynj (Jun 12, 2002)

Plaz said:


> *O-Blue!
> 
> Click my sig for pics. :thumbup: *


Plaz - oh man, she's a beauty! Thanks for the photos, there were exactly what I was looking for. Another point for the Orient Blue side.

I think Orient blue can have many different shades in light and dark. That is what is facinating about this color.


----------



## FireFly (May 2, 2002)

O Blue is a great color but it shows scratches and is tough to keep clean. When it's clean, it's a real beauty


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

FireFly said:


> *O Blue is a great color but it shows scratches and is tough to keep clean. When it's clean, it's a real beauty  *


It does show scratches/swirls, and is a biatch to keep clean. But I find that a once a week hand wash keeps it reasonably good looking, even on the sixth day.

I plan to have it fully detailed twice a year to keep the swirls under control... will have the first round of that done after my track weekend next month. (I shudder to think about what nastiness may occurr aesthetically as a result of that weekend, but it's definitely worth it, assuming I don't smash into anything.)


----------



## beauport (Jul 2, 2002)

Orient Blue Orient Blue Orient Blue Orient Blue . . . . . . . . . . . . . 
There is a limit on the number of perfect Steel Gray cars allowed.


----------



## bmwguynj (Jun 12, 2002)

Silver is starting to look good to me again after seeing this pic. I keep going back and forth and can't decide!!!!!


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

bmwguynj said:


> *Silver is starting to look good to me again after seeing this pic. I keep going back and forth and can't decide!!!!! *


How about these?


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Here's my 20 cents...










Orient Blue rocks!


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

bmwguynj said:


> *Silver is starting to look good to me again*


Yea, I have to put up with silver everyday, what a bummer. 

Wasn't my first choice color, but I really like it after having lived with it for 4 months. :thumbup:


----------



## Yipper (Dec 22, 2001)

I was having the same problem - choosing between Steel Grey or Orient Blue. I've seen a few really nice OB specimens but they need to be spotless. The SG, after 5 months looks great even when it's fairly dirty - clean the wheels and that's it.


----------



## Yipper (Dec 22, 2001)

Here's another...


----------



## Redshift (Apr 25, 2002)

It's not a sedan, but we got Orient Blue/Sand and it is very classy and yet sporty at the same time. Make sure to keep it Zaino'd a few times a year and that is all it takes to prevent scratches - my wife's old car was a dark purple Mitsu GS-T and after over 4 years it looked practically brand new - not a swirl mark in the paint - and I didn't even Zaino it more than twice a year :yikes:

Here are some pics of ours if it helps:




























I don't think you can go wrong, either way. But we love OB.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

ObD said:


> *
> 
> Yea, I have to put up with silver everyday, what a bummer.
> 
> Wasn't my first choice color, but I really like it after having lived with it for 4 months. :thumbup: *


I bet style 73s where on your first choice list too :angel:

At least they would dress up you drab silver :dunno:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> *Here's my 20 cents...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh sure show them the pics from your Phila. era when it got washed and Z'ed twice a week:bigpimp:

How about some NYC pics to give us the real deal :eeps:


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

Here's my take on it. If two colors look equally good, then it's a no brainer... go with the color that is easier to keep clean and that looks better when it's dirty. 

Unfortunately, TiSilver is that color... but everyone has already figured it out. Darn easy to keep clean. I've gone down to washing every month or 2.... other than the wheels, it looks almost the same clean or dirty!


----------

